# lost tag /unknown paph



## Gilda (Jan 31, 2017)

I don't think I've bloomed this beauty before, if so I couldn't find a picture. I love the big pouch and the deep yellow color. It had to come from Breckenridge Orchids.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 31, 2017)

Wow. Looks like I got to search for my sun glasses.


----------



## likespaphs (Jan 31, 2017)

i know what it is!
it's an orchid!
i'm gonna go so far as to say it's a Paph!
and a complex one at that
:rollhappy:


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Jan 31, 2017)

Is it Pacific Shamrock? I'm thinking I recall some of those (or a PS hybrid) for sale at Breckinridge.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2017)

Don't you hate when that happens!? oke:


----------



## Gilda (Jan 31, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Don't you hate when that happens!? oke:



oke:Not really Eric..other than someone wanting a piece that shows orchids...which I don't .:wink:


----------



## Gilda (Jan 31, 2017)

likespaphs said:


> i know what it is!
> it's an orchid!
> i'm gonna go so far as to say it's a Paph!
> and a complex one at that
> :rollhappy:



:rollhappy: Thanks for the clarification !


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2017)

I just have some NOID Phrags; and if/when they bloom, I know I can't use them for any breeding.


----------



## Gilda (Jan 31, 2017)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Is it Pacific Shamrock? I'm thinking I recall some of those (or a PS hybrid) for sale at Breckinridge.



Prob a hybrid .....has the dorsal but that big ole lip is from something else. I might contract Mark and see if he remembers.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 31, 2017)

Gilda said:


> Prob a hybrid .....has the dorsal but that big ole lip is from something else. I might contract Mark and see if he remembers.



I was going to suggest sending a photo of it to the vendor -- he might recognize it.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 31, 2017)

I like that big yellow nose!


----------



## Gilda (Jan 31, 2017)

The vendor, Mark Rose said it was Paph Brecko Wishmist .


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2017)

There you go!


----------

